# Caribbean jerk stink



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bad smell called in by the caribbean restraunt owner ( you can see her in the photo pointing and yelling ) 

I cant figure it out. :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

auto-vents anyone?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are my eyes seeing what I think they are seeing, namely (2) AAV's on the tops of those vents on the roof?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are my eyes seeing what I think they are seeing, namely (2) AAV's on the tops of those vents on the roof?


Boggles the mind doesn't it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just look at them studors just sitting up there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

why would anyone want to put it on a roof termination? I don't get it at all. they must have been smart enough to at least climb the ladder to the roof.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Not only are they totally unnecessary, but the vent looks like it has been reduced from 3" to 2" for the AAV adapter. That's against our code, you can't reduce a vent as it goes up. You can increase its size, but not reduce.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

God help us all....that's one motivated handyman!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> why would anyone want to put it on a roof termination? I don't get it at all. they must have been smart enough to at least climb the ladder to the roof.


yeah its retarded. maybe there close to some return air


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They do that intentionally sometimes to keep downdrafts from pulling the sewer gases down to the parking lot, affecting the customers/prospective clientell.


Now you know why....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are my eyes seeing what I think they are seeing, namely (2) AAV's on the tops of those vents on the roof?


Its the new improved rain caps :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Were they aavs or sweetair vent charcoal caps?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Were they aavs or sweetair *vent charcoal caps*?


 
That'd cost money... restaurants normally don't have money, as they always say.


I turned down work at an irish pub in a well known tourist area this week. I'm not giving estimates for service work at a restaurant, period. 

Those restaurants are never loyal to anyone. If you're not there when they say, someone else makes the money, no excuses.


I'd rather not start the cycle dealing with the nonsense.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I just did a job where the complaint was bad smells inside the building. I ran my camera down the vents, and low and behold, rotted out vent pipes. It was like a 1920's building, I gotta post a picture of one fitting, I believe its called a "chair" fitting, a tee with two branches on it. Money, money, money!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That'd cost money... restaurants normally don't have money, as they always say.
> 
> 
> I turned down work at an irish pub in a well known tourist area this week. I'm not giving estimates for service work at a restaurant, period.
> ...


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i am the 3rd guy out there to inspect the smell (first Licensed Plumber) . The dude in the pic is in charge of building maintance. I never told anyone about the auto-vents. I just gave them a estimate to try and fix the bad smell. He tried to beat my down and I didnt give in. 

F them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> They do that intentionally sometimes to keep downdrafts from pulling the sewer gases down to the parking lot, affecting the customers/prospective clientell.
> 
> 
> Now you know why....



I was thinking this might be a reason, but geeze there has to be a better way. I bet the grease trap smells worse then the vent termination. I have been by some really smelly grease traps in parking lots, that can scare customers away also.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> why would anyone want to put it on a roof termination? I don't get it at all. they must have been smart enough to at least climb the ladder to the roof.


To keep the roaches out !:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> i am the 3rd guy out there to inspect the smell (first Licensed Plumber) . The dude in the pic is in charge of building maintance. I never told anyone about the auto-vents. I just gave them a estimate to try and fix the bad smell. He tried to beat my down and I didnt give in.
> 
> F them.


Did you tell them you knew the prob and could fix it, but would not tell them what it was? :thumbup:

I guess they did not go with you..:furious:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Did you tell them you knew the prob and could fix it, but would not tell them what it was? :thumbup:
> 
> I guess they did not go with you..:furious:


 
I told them I could fix there problem and gave an estimate. Time will tell if we get the job but im not holdin my breath.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I told them I could fix there problem and gave an estimate. Time will tell if we get the job but im not holdin my breath.


Great, I have stopped telling "SOME" people what the problem is or how I would run this line etc.. Gave a guy an est to run a gas line to the cook top and spent some time answering his questions, we were down the street on a whole house repipe and one day we drove by and he was digging in his yard right where I said I would run the line. He freakin used me for info.:furious::furious::furious: That has been my first big lesson now I'm out on my own.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> To keep the roaches in !:laughing:


----------

